# bind make buildworld error



## Solaris (Sep 22, 2010)

I am following this guide: http://blog.up-link.ro/freebsd-how-to-upgrade-freebsd-7-to-8-stable-release/ to update my 8.1_Release into 8.1_Stable, the guide is for 8.0 Stable but i was already edit the stable-cvsup into RELENG-8.1, all downloading working fine but at the end of "make buildworld" it throws bind make error, which is :

```
In file included from /usr/src/lib/bind/bind9/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/bind9/check.c:26:
/usr/src/lib/bind/bind9/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/isc/include/isc/buffer.h:143:2: error: invalid preprocessing directive #def9ne
/usr/src/lib/bind/bind9/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/isc/include/isc/buffer.h:156:58: error: '#' is not followed by a macro parameter
/usr/src/lib/bind/bind9/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/isc/include/isc/buffer.h:157:2: error: invalid preprocessing directive #de
/usr/src/lib/bind/bind9/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/isc/include/isc/buffer.h:668:2: error: invalid preprocessing directive #dUfine
/usr/src/lib/bind/bind9/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/isc/include/isc/buffer.h:682:2: error: invalid preprocessing directive #devine
/usr/src/lib/bind/bind9/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/isc/include/isc/buffer.h:688:9: error: macro names must be identifiers
/usr/src/lib/bind/bind9/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/isc/include/isc/buffer.h:696:11: error: '#' is not followed by a macro parameter
/usr/src/lib/bind/bind9/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/isc/include/isc/buffer.h:707:2: error: invalid preprocessing directive #definU
/usr/src/lib/bind/bind9/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/isc/include/isc/buffer.h:726:2: error: invalid preprocessing directive #def
/usr/src/lib/bind/bind9/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/isc/include/isc/buffer.h:740:9: error: macro names must be identifiers
/usr/src/lib/bind/bind9/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/isc/include/isc/buffer.h:749:2: error: invalid preprocessing directive #def
/usr/src/lib/bind/bind9/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/isc/include/isc/buffer.h:758:31: error: "`" may not appear in macro parameter list
/usr/src/lib/bind/bind9/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/isc/include/isc/buffer.h:768:2: error: invalid preprocessing directive #def
/usr/src/lib/bind/bind9/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/isc/include/isc/buffer.h:788:2: error: macro parameters must be comma-separated
mkdep: compile failed
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib/bind/bind9.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib/bind.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```
I was already done "make clean" on usr/src and rerun the cvsup then make buildworld again and the same error avail.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 22, 2010)

Remove everything from /etc/make.conf except CPUTYPE, and start over (don't forget to run 'make cleanworld' or 'rm -rf /usr/obj first). Don't blindly follow guides from the Internet just like that. Most are outdated, or contain errors. E.g. installing and using cvsup-without-gui is not necessary, because the base system already has csup(1).  Use The Handbook instead, and the (11-step) instructions in /usr/src/Makefile. After syncing your source tree with csup(1), try something like this: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=53974.


----------



## Solaris (Sep 22, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Remove everything from /etc/make.conf except CPUTYPE, and start over (don't forget to run 'make cleanworld' or 'rm -rf /usr/obj first). Don't blindly follow guides from the Internet just like that. Most are outdated, or contain errors. E.g. installing and using cvsup-without-gui is not necessary, because the base system already has csup(1).  Use The Handbook instead, and the (11-step) instructions in /usr/src/Makefile. After syncing your source tree with csup(1), try something like this: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=53974.



i don't have enough experience to write my own makefile :r, I am in line with deadline so just following through to make the system secure and reliable enough, I am updating to 8.1 stable because I was experiencing a kernel panic which doesn't produce any kernel dump, my wild solution just update it to stable, a irc use has given me to try "make delete-old-libs", trying now still compiling, it will takes around 1+ hour. Will try your method,thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 22, 2010)

Look at those errors:

```
invalid preprocessing directive #def9ne
invalid preprocessing directive #de
invalid preprocessing directive #dUfine
invalid preprocessing directive #devine
invalid preprocessing directive #definU
invalid preprocessing directive #def
invalid preprocessing directive #def
```

Look in /usr/src/contrib/bind9/lib/isc/include/isc/buffer.h starting at line 143 and see if those errors are really in the file.  If not, it suggests bad RAM, or maybe a hard disk that's teetering on the edge (although it still shouldn't do that), or maybe the wrong architecture.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 22, 2010)

Solaris said:
			
		

> i don't have enough experience to write my own makefile



There's nothing in my post to suggest you should write your own Makefile. Read carefully, please.


----------



## Solaris (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh well I've got again another kernel panic! Hmm, I just buy new mobo + corsair memory, new harddisk, this experience teach me to never buy generic brand memory and motherboard (jetway + sis), trying now.


----------

